# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Το καινουργιο cockatiel μου

## Danteii

Καλησπερα σε ολο το forum, μολις δυο μερες πριν αγορασα ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ απο εναν ιδιωτη ο οποιοσ μου ειπε οτι ειναι 20 ημερων περιπου (εμενα μου φενεται μεγαλυτερος) ειναι απιστευτα καλος και δεν εχει προβλημα με τα χαδια εκτος απο μερικες φορες οι οποιες ειναι καμποση ωρα μονος του και μου κανει εναν περιεργο θορηβο οταν πλησιαζω το χερι μου! Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει αρχησει και πεταει καθεται σε ψηλα σημεια τα και μενει εκει ωρα οσπου να τον κατεβασω εγω και η ερωτηση μου ειναι πως μπορω να δεθω ποιο πολυ μαζι του ωστε να τον κανω να ερχεται η εστω να χερεται που με βλεπει!(ακομα δεν βλεπω να του αρεσει καποια λιχουδια γιατι τρωει κρεμουλα)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χριστός Ανέστη καλό μήνα !!!
Γιατί το πήρες τόσο μικρό το πουλάκι ? Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο για να μάθεις τί ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνεις με το μικρό σου !
*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*


επιπλέον δες αυτά εδώ :
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*

*Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*

Να σου ζήσει και θα χαρούμε να μας δείξεις μια φωτογραφία του !! :winky:

----------


## Danteii

Τα εχω διαβασει τα αρθρα απλα ηθελα να ξερω πως θα γινει να ειναι λιγο ποιο δεμενος μαζι μου, το καταλαβαινω βεβαια οτι χρειαζετε χρονος απλα εφοσον ειναι μικρος θα ηθελα να μαθει τα σωστα βηματα ωστε να δεθει μαζι μου! ο στοχος μου ειναι να τον φωναζω και να ερχεται!
Δεν ξερω το πως θα ανεβασω φωτο λιγο βοηθεια και θα δειτε τον κουκλο μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιώργο καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας!! 

Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία με τον μικρό σου δες εδώ: Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum

Τώρα για να μάθει να έρχεται το βασικό συστατικό είναι χρόνος και υπομονή! Με τον καιρό θα δεθεί μαζί σου και θα θέλει να βρίσκεται κοντά σου επομένως θα έρχεται σε εσένα. Όταν απογαλακτιστεί και μάθει να τρώει σπόρους, μια καλή λιχουδιά για να το δελεάσεις να έρθει κοντά σου είναι το κεχρί σε τσαμπί. Τους αρέσει πάρα πάρα πολύ!!! 

Πρέπει να έχεις υπόψην σου ότι το έχεις μόλις 2 μέρες, δεν είναι δυνατόν να σε έχει μάθει ακόμα καλά  :winky:  Απλά δώστου χρόνο και ασχολήσου πολύ μαζί του!

----------


## Danteii

Καλως σας βρηκα και ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες, εγω εχω παθει πλακα μαζι του γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ ανετος μαζι μου δηλαδη δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα με τα χαδια και ενω καθαριζεται μου επιτρεπει να τον χαιδευω! απλα πιστευω με τον καιρο θα ερχεται και κοντα  μου!

Και εδω ειναι ο κουκλος μου(σιγουρα μεγαλυτερος απο 20 ημερων)

----------


## CreCkotiels

20 ημερών ??? Μάλιστα ... Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλος ... Μάλλον και σε ηλικία που σιγά σιγά θα μαθαίνει να τρώει σπόρια!  :Rolleye0012: 
Προμηθευσου κεχρί τσαμπί αρκετό και κανε αυγοτροφή !!!
Συνεχιζεις κανονικά  το τάισμα με την κρέμα ...

Κουκλί είναι ... πολύ πολύ όμορφος!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Danteii

Και εγω μετα απο ψαξιμο καταλαβα οτι δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ειναι μονο τοσο! Αλλα ειναι μικρος τσιμπαει μερικα σπορακια του βαλα και αυγουλακι τωρα βεβαια εχει αρχησει και τις πρωτες πτησης και δεν πιανετε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Περίπου ίδια ηλικία με τον δικό μου είναι ...
Θα είναι τώρα πολύ περίεργος και με το που θα τον αφήνεις κάπου και του φωνάζεις το όνομα του θα σου έρχεται!  Εμένα είναΙ τώρα απογαλακτισμενος και το "Εκτωρα έλα" το έμαθε σε λιγότερο απο δύο εβδομάδες!  Στην ηλικία αυτή μαθαίνουν πολύ εύκολα ...

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφο το κοκατιλάκι να το χαίρεσαι. 

Προσοχή και τα πεταγματα μεσα στο σπίτι, να είναι πάντα τραβηγμένες οι κουρτίνες και σκεπασμενοι καθρέπτες.

Στο θέμα του "δεσίματο'' αυτό θα γίνει με πολύ υπομονή και εξαρτάται απο τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού, οπως και να χει να μην το πιέσεις.

Επίσης αν δεν εχεις διαβασει ήδη τα σχετικά άρθρα, ήρθε η ώρα να τα διαβάσεις...

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή 
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel 
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20)  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21)  Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22)  Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας


Καλή αρχή!

----------


## Danteii

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας ο παπαγαλινος ειναι απλα απιστευτος ειναι τοσο ανετος μαζι μου και αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο απο ολα! το μονο που δεν μ αρεσει ειναι οτι οταν ειναι ωρα μονος του και παω κοντα του μου απλωνει το ραμφος του απειλητικα και βγαζει μια φωνουλα! Προσπαθω να παω οσο ποιο απαλα γινεται αλλα ματαιο, εχει κανεις αποψη σ αυτο?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο ήχος που κάνει είναι ένα τριτ-τριτ και ένα γρ-γρ ??
Αν ναι που μάλλον αυτοί οι ήχοι είναι , είναι απλά επειδή ζητάει φαγητό (όπως κάνουν όλα) ή απλά του έλειψες !
Το να είναι επιθετικός σε εσένα που τον ταίζεις κιόλας με την σύριγγα ... δύσκολο το θεωρώ !
Ένα βίντεο θα βοηθούσε !!!

Πόση κρέμα και κάθε πότε του δίνεις τώρα ? Τί βάρος έχει το μικρό ??

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου,Γιώργο! Κουκλακι το κοκατιλακι σου! 
Όπως είπε και ο Μάριος,μπορεί να έχει θυμώσει που έμεινε μόνος...ή ενοχλείται που το πειράζεις ενώ είχε βολευτεί; 
Ο δικός μου που είναι όλη την ημέρα ελεύτερο, όταν λείπουμε και γυρνάμε, έρχεται κατευθείαν σε εμάς, αλλά πριν κάνει και ένα μουτράκι, κάνει το θυμούμενο. Μόνο το βράδυ που πάω να το βάλω για ύπνο στο κλουβί του και το ενοχλώ ( συνήθως ανεβαίνει σε μια κούκλα κρεμασμένη σε ντουλάπα),εκεί κάνει ότι με τσιμπάει..μάλλον με μαλώνει.
Προσοχή μεγάλη τώρα το καλοκαίρι με τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα ανοιχτά! Έχουν χαθεί τώρα τελευταία πολλά πουλάκια....

----------


## Danteii

Καλησπερα και παλι, ο μικρουλης παει πολυ καλα απο την τελευταια φορα δεν με εχει ξανα "μαλωσει" το μονο κακο πλεον ειναι οτι τρωει ακομα κρεμα και τα σπορακια σχεδον δεν τα ακουμπαει δεν ξερω πως ακριβως θα μπορεσει να κοψει την κρεμα για να αρχισει να τρωει μονος του , αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε θα ηταν ευχαριστο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πόσο μερών είναι το μικρό σου ?
Δες το άρθρο :  *Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

----------


## Danteii

Οταν το ειχα παρει μοθ ειχαν πει οτι ειναι 20 αλλα πιστευω (δες και τις φωτο) οτι ειναι παραπανω τουλαχιστων 30-35, τωρα εδω και ενα μηνα τον ταιζω κρεμουλα απλα δεν τρωει σχεδων καθολου σπορακια γι αυτο ανυσηχω!

----------


## CreCkotiels

όπως λέει το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα στο κομμάτι του απογαλακτισμού έχε του συνέχεια στο κλουβί του σπόρια και μαλακές τροφές πχ. αυγό ή αυγοτροφή τα οποία θα τα βγάζεις κάθε δύο ώρες και θα βάζεις καινούριο !! 
Ταίζεις παράλληλα κρέμα και όταν εκείνο θέλει θα την κόψει ... μπορεί 40 , 50 , 60 , 70 ημερών κοκ. όποτε εκείνο θέλει ...
Απλά υπομονή !!! :Happy0159:

----------


## Danteii

OK ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες παντα του εχω τροφουλα μεσα απλα δεν την τρωει εγω θα συνεχισω να του δινω κρεμουλα και βλεπουμε και κατι τελευταιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το φυλο νομιζω οτι ειναι αρσενικος ειναι πολυ νωρις για να ξερω?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν ξέρεις μεταλλάξεις και τί φορείς είναι οι  γονείς υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να το βρούμε !!
Όμως μπορείς να κάνεις τεστ Dna για το φύλο !!

----------


## Danteii

Τεστ dna πως γινεται αυτο σε κτηνιατρο? και οχι δεν εχω ιδεα για τους γονεις! Και κατι ακομα δεν ξερω αν ειναι νορμαλ αλλα το πουλακι συνεχεια σκουζει, οταν παω να το ταισω ειναι λογικο αλλα και με το που φαει και ειμαι εγω κοντα του δεν σταματαει για κανενα λογο να σκουζει οταν τον χαιδευω ψιλοσταματει αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι μονιμο οταν ειμαι διπλα του!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι μέχρι  να  απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως θα το κάνει !!
Εμένα ο Έκτωρας το έκανε συνέχεια μέχρι που απογαλακτίστηκε !

----------

